# coupler confusion



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

im trying to decide on a single coupler. could someone please explain the different types and what makes one better than another, or which one is best and why.
thanks,
matt


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

among all the discussions we had this one:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2122&highlight=couplers

you also can use search and find more


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Kadee #5 couplers will take care of almost all your needs for HO scale rolling stock, and if you need a coupler that is the same, but with the centering spring attached, use #148.
Its what I use, and would say for the most part, what most of us use for HO...

Kevin


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

matt said:


> im trying to decide on a single coupler. could someone please explain the different types and what makes one better than another, or which one is best and why.
> thanks,
> matt


What scale?

I wish everyone was forced to put it in their profile.
Then I (we) wouldn't have to ask over and over again

This site has so many gauge categories it leaves one wondering what scale are you asking about in any question..

See all <<<<<<<<<< look to the left under my name it says Scales Modeled: I got O,HO and N. ( I also got my one G gauge train) but that's my Christmas train.
The only S I had Reckers got now. Though I think I got a couple more somewhere.

It would sure make it easier to try answer your question.


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> What scale?
> 
> I wish everyone was forced to put it in their profile.
> Then I (we) wouldn't have to ask over and over again
> ...


sorry bout that big ed. HO is the scale i was refering to. if you tell me how to modify my profile, ill add that stuff. im not versed in computer speak.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

matt said:


> sorry bout that big ed. HO is the scale i was refering to. if you tell me how to modify my profile, ill add that stuff. im not versed in computer speak.



quick links -> EDIT your details.

you not being verse in computer speak is not a problem at the moment since nothing was said about computers


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

matt said:


> sorry bout that big ed. HO is the scale i was refering to. if you tell me how to modify my profile, ill add that stuff. im not versed in computer speak.



No problem I was not singling you out. But a lot ask questions and it would be OK if this was a one gauge site. In stead of answering we have to wait to see what gauge the question pertains to as some questions for different gauges would be a different answer.

Look at the top find CP click (next to forum home) and you can modify your profile,add a avatar (that's a picture for your name,add a signature (that's the quote you see at the end of my post and do other stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Matt I agree with what Glraphix said.................,
Kadee #5 couplers will take care of almost all your needs for HO scale rolling stock, and if you need a coupler that is the same, but with the centering spring attached, use #148.
Its what I use, and would say for the most part, what most of us use for HO...

Kevin 


It's what most use.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

big ed said:


> Matt I agree with what Glraphix said.................,
> Kadee #5 couplers will take care of almost all your needs for HO scale rolling stock, and if you need a coupler that is the same, but with the centering spring attached, use #148.
> Its what I use, and would say for the most part, what most of us use for HO...
> 
> ...


I would also add Kadee #78 to that list as well as 5. Both are kinda universal and come as an assembly.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> No problem I was not singling you out. But a lot ask questions and *it would be OK if this was a one gauge site.* In stead of answering we have to wait to see what gauge the question pertains to as some questions for different gauges would be a different answer.
> 
> Look at the top find CP click (next to forum home) and you can modify your profile,add a avatar (that's a picture for your name,add a signature (that's the quote you see at the end of my post and do other stuff.


I agree with Ed. Y'all need to all switch to S scale to keep things simple.


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

tankist said:


> quick links -> EDIT your details.
> 
> you not being verse in computer speak is not a problem at the moment since nothing was said about computers


being able to change my profile or lack there of falls in that category


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

matt said:


> being able to change my profile or lack there of falls in that category



Like I say if you don't ask you will never learn.

Now that you got that HO in, go back there and add some kind of picture under your name. Your favorite RR or train engine or whatever you like. 

Easy to do I think there's a list you can pick from. I imported mine as at the time there wasn't any of the CNJRR to pick from. 

Or you can leave it with nothing it's up to you.

The red sentence under all my posts are a signature. If you want you can make up something that will show every time you post.

Look under hear that is mine.
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
Never Enough Room,Time or Money for all the Trains!

Anymore questions don't be afraid to ask. 

99% of the times there are NO STUPID QUESTIONS.

edit..............,

I went back to look and see if they have avatars to pick from for you and I don't think this site does? You can import one though. 

And in the photo albums under Boston & Maine's there's a bunch in there.

Unless I am not seeing a list of the ones to choose from because I imported mine.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

One other point, for those who are computer-challenged like me. The profile gives you the opportunity to post an avatar pic and a profile pic---not the same thing. For example, my current avatar pic is a crane, while my profile pic is Gomez Addams. 

If you can't find a train logo you like, feel free to ask for help finding one. It it's a train line that no longer exists (referred to as a "Fallen Flag"), I know of a site that lists a lot of them. Let me know and I'll send you the site.

Above all, feel free to ask for help---it's why the site exists. Well, that and to have fun jerking T-Man's chain.


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

With my appologies to the other prominent members on this forum, I would have to say that Reckers, tankist, and Big Ed are an invaluable resource of knowledge to the rest of us! Thanks to all.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

matt said:


> With my appologies to the other prominent members on this forum, I would have to say that Reckers, tankist, and Big Ed are an invaluable resource of knowledge to the rest of us! Thanks to all.


you forgot the T-man and stationmaster and Boston & Maine and subzway (spelled wrong?) and shay (whatever) and more.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt, thank you, but I'd have to demur. I can go along with T-Man, Big Ed, Tankist, B&M, Shay, Sub, and Ancient Bob the Stationmaster, but I'm simply a beginner who has the time right now to pass on what they've taught me. I appreciate your including me with them, though.


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Matt, thank you, but I'd have to demur. I can go along with T-Man, Big Ed, Tankist, B&M, Shay, Sub, and Ancient Bob the Stationmaster, but I'm simply a beginner who has the time right now to pass on what they've taught me. I appreciate your including me with them, though.


You are right! Again my appologies to those people.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Southern is lurking


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

Southern said:


> Southern is lurking


say what?


----------

